# Hashimoto's and ear 'fullness'



## Rmayo (May 3, 2015)

Hello! I am newly diagnosed with Hashimoto's. I also know that I have 2 nodules on my thyroid, being biopsied on Friday to be safe due to size. (1 cm each) I am telling myself not to worry...however I do have a question.

I have the most annoying feeling of fullness in my right ear, and down the right side of my neck that comes and goes. I also get the feeling of a 'full tongue', the only way I can describe it. It almost feels as if the back of my throat, and very back of my tongue is fatigued. Does anyone else have these sensations? It doesn't really hurt, more annoying that anything!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

The tongue may be what is called macroglossia due to thyroid imbalance and inflammation from the thyroid can and does spread to the ears.

We will all be happier including you when Friday is here. This will help get to the bottom of things.

Hugs,


----------



## interwebissues (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm actually deaf in one ear due to nerve damaged caused by hashi's. I feel that as well. Sometimes I also get ringing and such, it's very odd.


----------

